# Costco services



## Elbyron (Apr 3, 2009)

Have you used any of Costco's services? Were you happy with the result, and did you actually save money?

- Real Estate Services, provided via Envoy Consulting Services Inc. You can get a rebate of 0.2% of the transaction price and also save on legal fees and home inspections.
- Emergency Roadside Assistance. A lot cheaper than CAA coverage, and 2 packages available.
- Phone & Internet services, provided via Primus. Prices don't seem very competitive, but are probably cheaper than Primus' regular rates.
- Mortgages, via SNCO Finance and CanEquity. Currently offering 5-year fixed rate of 3.77%, which is comparable with what a good mortgage broker can find you. But the program is only available in Ontario, Quebec and Saskatchewan.
- Life & Health insurance, via Manulife Financial. Discounted rates, up to 73% lower than Manulife's regular rate.
- Car Rentals, via Budget. Reduced rates with BCD# A017601, and Costco executive members get free car class upgrade, no charge for 2nd driver, and no surcharge for drivers aged 21 - 24. 
They also have some business services, like web hosting (but dotCanada is not good value) or credit card processing.

If you haven't heard of these services before, are you now considering them?


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

I've called about their life insurance and their rates were good but my problem was that they only offered term 5 (I was looking for term 20).


----------



## Shayne (Apr 3, 2009)

You can get pretty much the same mortgage rate anywhere.

As for rental cars I was very impressed with Priceline.com which got me midsize for $19/day.


----------



## Dana (Nov 17, 2009)

Timely thread...I have a couple of mortgages coming up for renewal in the next 60 days and I decided to give COSTCO's affiliate a chance to quote me a rate. They have given me the best rates so far out of 5 lenders. They will also cover legal and appraisal costs (most lenders will do that, but I didn't have to suggest it!). One other lender is going to try and match the rate - she should let me know today. 

I haven't used any of the other services. I looked at the residential rates offered by Primus and it wasn't any cheaper than what I pay now for wireless and internet.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

I had horrible experience with Primus before (probably because they were new to the home phone market) so I refused to deal with them anymore, no matter how attractive the price is.

I think more people are going with the for Sale by owner route when it comes time to sell their properties as well. 

I only buy groceries (mostly bulk) and develop pictures at Costco. Also to fill up the propane tanks. I find other items overpriced and/or limited in selections compared to other shops.


----------



## bigpickupON (Jun 8, 2011)

*Good Service*

I just signed my new mortgage with SNCO, and it was very simple. I called and as soon as I was with an agent, it went quickly. She found me a good rate, without any fuss.

I am glad Costco offers this service!


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We have used the Budget discount code on several occasions and were extremely pleased. 

We had a two furnaces installed through Costco last year. We saved about 10 percent over the best quote for the same product.

We switched our Primus long distance service to Costco Primus long distance service a few months ago for a savings of about $6. month or so.

I would be very interested to hear about experiences with Costco's real estate agency service. We will be selling in the next 12 months.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Are Costco's mortgage rates competitive with brokers rates? As of June 10/2011 I'm offered the following fixed rates (only lenders who have bridge financing are listed because we will need it, there are rates lower than this available) with a broker, and I'm happy with them:

1) 3 year rate is 3.4% 
2) 4 year rate is 3.49%
2) 5 year rate is 3.55%

We also want a lender that doesn't make you pay the interest rate differential if we have to break the mortgage, and we want at least a 15% prepayment option annually plus double up on payments. If Costco is able to beat these rates I'd be impressed.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Addy said:


> Are Costco's mortgage rates competitive with brokers rates? As of June 10/2011 I'm offered the following fixed rates (only lenders who have bridge financing are listed because we will need it, there are rates lower than this available) with a broker, and I'm happy with them:
> 
> 1) 3 year rate is 3.4%
> 2) 4 year rate is 3.49%
> ...


Addy, I don't know about mortgage brokers but the mortgage guy (with a financial institution and not a broker) I dealt with before for our current residence just let me know the following rate

1) 3 year fixed rate is 2.99%
2) 5 year fixed rate is 3.69%
3) variable is prime - 0.8 = 2.2%

He can guarantee rate for up to 90 days.

10% prepayment option I believe (need to double check) and interest rate differential if you break the mortgage


----------

